# Hopper Error Reference Code 0541



## Ren (Aug 13, 2012)

I had a basic 1 Hopper with 1 Joey setup installed on April 6th. Every now and then I've had to reset the Hopper using the red button & the same with the Joey. For about the last month, I've had to start unplugging the Hopper to fix the increasingly frequent freezing issues. Yesterday morning the Hopper froze again, but this time it started beeping - beep, beep, click, beep, beep click.....and so on. This was the first time I've heard the thing make a sound. After I unplugged it and let it sit for a while, I plugged it back in to reboot. During the startup, it did a series of the beep, beep, clicks, then continued to reset. This time, I got a message that said an error had been detected that could affect the pausing and recording of live tv. It recommended that I unplug for 1 minute to reset. Then, if the problen wasn't fixed to call technical support and reference code 0541. I went through the unplugging and plugging back in a few times, with the same result. Just for kicks, I tried again this morning, but still no go.

I can still watch programming from the Hopper, but all DVR content is gone along with future guide info. and, as the message stated, I can't pause, record, skip back or anything. The Joey cannot connect to the Hopper either. I just get the channel banner with no sound or picture. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I've been reading the forums to try to keep up with issues, but haven't found anything about the strange beeping or the code 0541. 

Think my Hopper is a gonner?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hard drive's dead.


----------



## Ren (Aug 13, 2012)

Apparently not dead, but thanks anyway for the insightful reply. I got home too late last night to deal with a technical service call so I once again attempted an unplug reset after first checking to see if it was still messed up. This time it worked. All recordings are back, and everything is running as it should. I have no technical explanation for why, after two days of refusing to reset, it would start working again, but that's what happened. I still have no idea what the beeping was. I'm posting this update because it may, in some way, be helpful or interesting to someone. It very well may die today or tomorrow though. I'm glad I didn't just flippantly regard it so quickly as a complete gonner. I've at least saved myself a little hassle for the time being.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have an EHD, I suggest transferring any recordings you want to save just in case the HD stops working. Everything you described indicates the HD. Hopefully, it will continue working. Please let me know. Thanks.



Ren said:


> Apparently not dead, but thanks anyway for the insightful reply. I got home too late last night to deal with a technical service call so I once again attempted an unplug reset after first checking to see if it was still messed up. This time it worked. All recordings are back, and everything is running as it should. I have no technical explanation for why, after two days of refusing to reset, it would start working again, but that's what happened. I still have no idea what the beeping was. I'm posting this update because it may, in some way, be helpful or interesting to someone. It very well may die today or tomorrow though. I'm glad I didn't just flippantly regard it so quickly as a complete gonner. I've at least saved myself a little hassle for the time being.


----------



## Ren (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful reply, Ray. I will save the recordings just in case. I'll post an update in the event of the Hopper's actual demise. Seems like 4 months is awfully soon for a HD to die. Not that I'm doubting for a second that it's trying to.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you want from such poor airflow "design" when internal temperature of the H2k is 60+ C while maximum working temp for the drive is 50 C.


----------



## Ren (Aug 13, 2012)

P Smith said:


> What you want from such poor airflow "design" when internal temperature of the H2k is 60+ C while maximum working temp for the drive is 50 C.


I've read the other thread where this seems to be a heated topic of discussion.  I will add that my Hopper is about 10" away from the floor vent so it receives plenty of extra cooling. Every time it freezes I always feel of it to see if it seems hot. It's occasionally a little on the warm side, but never seems to be any warmer than anything else. Heck, my cell phone gets hotter than the Hopper when I use the GPS for a while. So "I" wouldn't describe it as hot. It has its own, open shelf with nothing on top of it or below it. I wouldn't rule heat out though. Just because it doesn't feel to be hot on the outside I guess doesn't mean that it's not running too hot for its own good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should see internal logs, what will tell you the internal temperature; I have seen +50... +52 C inside the DVR.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Ren said:


> I've read the other thread where this seems to be a heated topic of discussion.












Same thing happened to my 922: drive went, then after a few days of 'rest' it spun back up. It let me get a bunch of stuff off before my replacement showed up.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

P Smith said:


> You should see internal logs, what will tell you the internal temperature; I have seen +50... +52 C inside the DVR.


How do I access internal logs?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

jerry downing said:


> How do I access internal logs?


Those are accessed by opening up the Hopper, hooking the Hopper HDD to a PC, booting Linux, and snooping around  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Those are accessed by opening up the Hopper, hooking the Hopper HDD to a PC, booting Linux, and snooping around  .


Nice ! I'd like your attitude ! 

It's just gathering key information, why you presented it miserable as "snooping" .


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

No real meaning to the phrasing, just poking fun :hurah: .


----------

